# Lets see your welshes (and crosses)!



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine falls under a cross, we guess that he is a welsh cob x QH cross. When I was younger the welsh cob was my favorite breed, so its kind of funny that I ended up with one all of these years later when I wasn't even looking for one!




























His name is Major and he has got to be one of the sweetest most laid back horses ever.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

here is rhydian, she is welsh cob/tb =D she is one of my favorite horses




























and this is smokey joe, he is pure welsh =]


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

I love welshys! I think they have such personality. Unforturnately, I haven't been able to own any (nor doubt I will for myself, I'm not exactly tiny! Haha) but I do know a couple and have never met a welsh I don't get along with. 
Most recently I got to know Buck, a section A welsh pony stallion. He's a sweet heart and looooves to jump!









Lol, first show of the season - he was a liiiitttle hyper. 









Trotting around in the round pin.


----------



## PinkPonies (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww you all have lovely horses! I don't own a welsh cob or pony but I do love the breed. I suppose its my local breed as I live in Wales!


----------



## rileynbob (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is my girl, Snowball. Not registered but a lot of people have told us she looks like a purebred section b welsh. She is due to have a foal in March!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Awh, all of yours are so cute!

Welshes seem to be really good jumpers, Major loves to pop over little stuff, might have to do some low jumpers with him this year too.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I've had a couple Welsh crosses...

First up is Justus - '05 Welsh Pony/Mustang/Appaloosa mare. She's 14.1hh and just a DOLL to work with. So quick to learn and retains almost everything!



























Next is Shekhan, '03 Welsh Pony/Arabian/QH mare. Pictured here with the kid I sold her to.









HORRIBLE angle, but she's a SOLID little pony, standing only 13hh!









Next is Clarke - '04 Welsh Pony/Arabian/QH (yes, full brother to Shekhan above)


















This one was one of my favorites - Maximum Performance. '03 Welsh Pony/Appaloosa/Arabian gelding. He was my pride and joy but the little monster stopped growing at 13.2hh, this was the ONLY reason I sold him. But I sold him to a girl that now shows 2' pony club with him and is doing fantastic!




































And showing in '08









Next is a full brother to Max, '06 colt named Khodi. I ended up moving away for 8 months shortly after he was born and my mother did less than NOTHING with him so sadly he was very flighty when I got home. Worked with him for about 2 months and got him accepting tack as a yearling, leading, tying, picking and trimming his feet and all that good stuff before selling him. (keep in mind he's a funny looking yearling here...)



























So yeah, those are all my ponies...had one more that isn't shown here but that was from before I had a camera so I don't even have shots of her, but she was a full sister to Justus, the first mare in my post.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOVE Welsh 

Can't access my photos at work, so will try to remember to come back to add them, but you can see them on my website, www.CheyAutRanch.com

I have Summer who is Welsh Cob/Haflinger, and I have Mysti River Gold who is Welsh B/Arabian (registered with AHA as half arab, Welara registry, will be with WPCSA as half welsh once I send it in, and going for the ASPR inspection this year). Her sire is my favorite Welsh stallion, Rocko's Gold  She's just coming two years.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't own one, though I seriously wish I had the money to buy him :[
He's a WelshxAppy and one of the most talented horses I've ever met. He stands at about 13.3, and is 7 or 8 I believe. I ride him in the summers, and this summer reached the milestone (for him) of jumping 3 feet :] He does it effortlessly too, I have no doubt he's got the capability to go higher. Sorry for the rant.

Without further ado, here's..... Lightning! 









(disclaimer: ^ not me)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

very cute appyX !!!! =]


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Shelly*

Here is Shelly, a Welsh Mountain Pony. She loves the camera...a little too much from the first picture  She is small: 12 hands, but she's grumpy (all the time :? )


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

awww shes sweet i love the picture of her in the grass =D


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> very cute appyX !!!! =]


Thanks! :] I love him to bits. He's my little Lightning Bug <3


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*



gypsygirl said:


> awww shes sweet i love the picture of her in the grass =D


Thanks, she was about ready to get up when I took it  It's kinda blurry


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, Summer my Welsh Cob/Haflinger mare


































And River, my Welsh B/Arabian filly


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG that second picture is hilarious!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

My sister's welsh/arab cross:
























Now we are just trying to convince her to stop growing so she can ride him forever!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> OMG that second picture is hilarious!


One of my favorite photos


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG such beautiful horses and ponies everyone!

And CheyAut, I love River and Summer.... I have a weak spot for chestnuts, and a very weak spot for Haffies, Welsh Cobs and Arabs..... you have the best of both worlds!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Same here! Chestnut (esp if it has big stockings and a blaze) is my favorite


----------



## orin (Jul 22, 2009)

gwilyms gem- my registered welsh part bred

























and at 6months old- aaaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

This is Domino, our 12.2 grade welsh cob:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the stars!

Didn't know that there was a half welsh registry...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ The WPCSA registered half Welsh


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Couple of new pictures of Major from yesterday. Actually got to see -gasp- the sun and there was hardly any wind. Great day for a trail ride!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

My 2 Welsh Section Ds Bijou & Xanten


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

This is our Welsh Cob/Haflinger/Mustang mare, Honey Gal. 










And this is our Welsh-type pony, Harrison.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

this is blues clues! hes arab welsh . i sold him a few years bac...but he was my faithful best friend for 9 years. i outgrew him . these pics are from this year when his owner brought him into town! and that is me with him...ALL SMILES


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

They are all so cute!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's my new Half-Welsh colt, Caspian. He's eight months old in these pictures, just a few days after I got him. You can't tell from these pictures, but he is one of the calmest horses I have ever seen. Nothing bothers him.


----------



## Friesianspirit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Welsh mare and her Welsh/Hackney HORSE cross filly.*

My sec D Welsh Mare "Bronwen". She came from a breeding farm in California. She is for sale here in MI. I am downsizing. She had a really nice filly sired by GTF Hallmark a 15.2 hand Hackney horse (not pony) last year. (she is also for sale-all offers considered they have to go!) Here are a few pics. The fancy bay adult horse is Hallmark (multi world champion) the fillys sire. Black horse is Bronwen my mare. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

*Watch this space*
 We have a WelshXArab, theres a couple of pics around HF, but ill put some updated ones here from the show next weekend.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Minty - My Aunties Welsh!*


----------



## Emmy (Dec 20, 2009)

Both horses I have owned have been Welsh Pony crosses. My first horse was an Arabian, Welsh Pony cross and my current horse is a Hanoverian, Welsh Pony cross. 

I always find the pony traits in my horse amusing.

Toby, Hanoverian x Welsh


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

rileynbob said:


> Here is my girl, Snowball. Not registered but a lot of people have told us she looks like a purebred section b welsh. She is due to have a foal in March!



Oh my gosh. She looks just like a welsh mtn pony I had as a teenage (Cinders). I will see if I can dig up a picture. He was such a fun pony but a ****** to catch - kept me in shape though.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

orin said:


> gwilyms gem- my registered welsh part bred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow gorgeous horse!


----------



## Canopach01 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Section B Welsh*


This is Bruin. He is a section B registered welsh gelding. He will be at my Farm February 9th. He is the newest addition to our farm of TB's and WB's. Every farm needs a pony and what better breed than a welsh.  He is by G.P. Kapers Kupid and out of Counce Mousy - great pedigree on this guy!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ I can't see the pic


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't see it either.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK this is Hunter some say he has welsh in him we arent sure if its arabian or welsh to go along with QH. Any ideas?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Honey is my cross. The previous owner said she is a draft/welsh pony cross


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

here is pony:








more pics here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/show-today-so-happy-lots-pics-46410/#post536293


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> OK this is Hunter some say he has welsh in him we arent sure if its arabian or welsh to go along with QH. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 23593
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing any arab...I would say more welsh like than anything.


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

I have 6 Welsh Mountain ponys at home =)

Molstabergs Lord Milligan, 4.5 years old stallion










Acrobat II, 27 years old stallion










Betty Boop II, 18 years old mare


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the grey!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm loving that gray stallion. He is too cute!

Theninjahorse - congrats on your show, your girl is beautiful!

I just can't get over how cute all the pony ears are!


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope this works. This is my 3yr old x


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

having probs getting pics up any advice?


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

Ha cracked it!! 

this is J my 3.5 yr old Welsh D


----------

